# Anzeichen für eine defekte Festplatte?



## Klein0r (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache hier gerade eine kleine Ferndiagnose beim Rechner (ASUS-Notebook) meiner Freundin. Dieser friert dauernd ein (auch nachdem nun 3x das OS neu installiert wurde - sowohl von dieser tollen recovery Partition, als auch mit original DVD von mir).

Meistens kann sie das System nach einem kurzen Moment wieder bedienen - aber ne Zeit lang musste sie komplett neu starten (hard reset).
Bluescreen gabs nie (automatische Neustarts deaktiviert).
Speicherabbild wurd auch nicht erstellt (Memory.dmp).

Mittlerweile vermute ich die Festplatte hinter dem ganzen. Hab hier 100te von Einträgen in Sachen NTFS und ATAPI.
Ich habe auch nicht so die Ahnung von Windows-Fehlerlogs - aber hier geistern doch sicher einige Hardwareexperten rum, oder? 

Einmal diesen (Teilweise 10 Einträge in einer Millisekunde)

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        atapi
Datum:         04.01.2009 16:28:28
Ereignis-ID:   11
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      123123
Beschreibung:
Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Ide\IdePort0 gefunden.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="atapi" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-01-04T15:28:28.197Z" />
    <EventRecordID>20994</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>123123</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\Ide\IdePort0</Data>
    <Binary>0000100001000000000000000B0004C002000000850100C00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000004100000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```

Weiterhin:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Ntfs
Datum:         05.01.2009 00:04:20
Ereignis-ID:   55
Aufgabenkategorie:(2)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      123123
Beschreibung:
Die Dateisystemstruktur auf dem Datenträger ist beschädigt und unbrauchbar. Führen Sie chkdsk auf Volume "VistaOS" aus.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Ntfs" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49156">55</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>2</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-01-04T23:04:20.118Z" />
    <EventRecordID>21191</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>123123</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>VistaOS</Data>
    <Binary>00000C000200380002000000370004C000000000020100C0000000000000000000000000000000004E0C1400B846010000000700</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```

Außerdem hat sie mir davon berichtet, dass der PC abgestürzt ist und seit dem 100te von "verwaisten Dateien" gefunden wurden. Danach hat sie einfach neugestartet und das wars dann...

Garantie ist noch drauf - einfach mal mit der Vermutung zur defekten Platte einschicken?

_Ich hoffe das Thema gehört mehr zu Hardware als zu Windows - ansonsten bitte verschieben!_

lg


----------



## PC Heini (5. Januar 2009)

Grüss Dich

Da würde ich mich nicht länger rumärgern und das Teil einschicken. Schlussendlich kanns auch noch ein Kontrollerdefekt sein. Wenn die Elektronik mal spinnt, dann recht. Obs am Treiber selbst liegen könnte, kann ich auch nicht sagen. 
Viel Glück.


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Januar 2009)

Probier mal die Treiber vom Chipsatz vom Hersteller herunterzuladen und neu zu instalieren.
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem damals mit einem älterem Dell Notebook.
Danach lief es bei mir wieder wunderbar.


----------



## Klein0r (5. Januar 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Probier mal die Treiber vom Chipsatz vom Hersteller herunterzuladen und neu zu instalieren.
> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem damals mit einem älterem Dell Notebook.
> Danach lief es bei mir wieder wunderbar.



Leichter gesagt als getan. Die ASUS-Download-Seite ist mit das am schlechtesten gepflegte was ich an Treiberdownloads je gesehen hab.

Sie hat das ASUS X50Z - eventuell findet ihr ja was?
Für Vista 32 Bit.

Das ist auch so eine Sache - warum wird da ein toller 64Bit-Prozessor eingebau und es gibt für die komplette Hardware keine 64Bit Treiber.... Sinnfreiheit  Dieses Notebook macht mich noch wahnsinnig...

lg


----------



## PC Heini (5. Januar 2009)

Lad mal Everest auf das Teil. Vlt sind die Treiber Mainboardspezifisch und nicht unbedingt vomHersteller. Mit welchem OS wird auf diesem Teil gearbeitet?


----------



## Klein0r (5. Januar 2009)

Hey Heini,

mit Everest hab vor ein Wochen schonmal die Treiber zusammen gesucht - teils von einem ähnlichen Notebook von der ASUS-Seite und teils mit Hilfe von Everest.

Relativ bescheuert. Warum kann man nicht einfach alle Treiber da auflisten?
Irgendwie liegt ASUS wohl nich besoders viel daran, dass sich die Leute schnell selbst helfen können.

Und auf dem NB läuft Vista 32Bit.

Mittlerweile hat sie sich aber dazu entschlossen das Teil einzuschicken... Mal sehen wieviele Woche das ganze dauert...
Morgen gehts auf die Reise - in der Zeit nutzt sie wohl das NB von Ihrem Bruder...

lg


----------



## PC Heini (5. Januar 2009)

Das mit Eversest war halt nur ne Idee, weils noch nicht erwähnt wurde.
Dann heissts mal abwarten, was die zu berichten haben.
Lass uns ev wissen, was es war. Vlt lernen wir noch was.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Klein0r (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für deine/eure Hilfe erstmal!

Gucken wir mal was dabei rum kommt... weiß ja nicht wie ausführlich son Reperaturbericht ausfällt 

lg


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Einschicken war ne gute Idee, da der Fehler ja oben schon steht.



> Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Ide\IdePort0 gefunden.



Sprich da ist der IDE Controller des Mainboards oder der Platte hin. Treiberfehler säh anders aus.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Klein0r (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Naja die hielten sich irgendwie für sehr schlau (expert...) und haben einfach nur eine systemwiederherstellung gemacht von nem älteren punkt. Geholften hats natürlich nich - Ging eher aus Zufall nen Tag gut denke ich. Jetz wird das Teil da wieder hin gebracht. Mittlerweile beschwert sich meine Freundin schon, dass einige Programmdaten nocht nichtmal mehr gefunden werden - nach nem Neustart gehts dann wieder. Läuft doch irgendwas echt total falsch...

Glaube dieses mal gehe ich mit - ist ja echt kein Zustand....

lg


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

^^ jetzt weißt du warum Deutschland auch Service Wüste gennant wird


----------

